# Best Ute fan explanation wins...



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Found this on Jay Drew's blog from ESPN story: "I'm much more into it this year," Alex Smith says. "I really hate them. Playing in the game helped me understand. They are the most arrogant people. It's the whole church and state thing. They're the 'good kids'. We're the 'bad kids."

I'm deeply offended...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Found this on Jay Drew's blog from ESPN story: "I'm much more into it this year," Alex Smith says. "I really hate them. Playing in the game helped me understand. They are the most arrogant people. It's the whole church and state thing. They're the 'good kids'. We're the 'bad kids."
> 
> I'm deeply offended...


It was you in the blue running suit carrying the blue flag huh? man, I should have chased you down and tackled you. :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> "I really hate them. Playing in the game helped me understand. They are the most arrogant people.


I really don't care what Alex Smith thinks. I find it ironic though, that the little minyon of Urban Liar that refused to even say the name of BYU, talks of arrogance.

That said, much as I hated Alex Smith for killing my Cougars, I am a fan of him in the NFL. I am a fan of EVERY MWC player in the NFL. Him getting the first pick in the draft was GREAT for the conference.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

idiot with a bow said:


> Found this on Jay Drew's blog from ESPN story: "I'm much more into it this year," Alex Smith says. "I really hate them. Playing in the game helped me understand. They are the most arrogant people. *It's the whole church and state thing.* They're the 'good kids'. We're the 'bad kids."


That's exactly what I'm getting at in the Holy War thread.

It's not only in his own head, it is kind of sad that he sees it that way.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Where is utefan condemning such "classless" words? :?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Where is utefan condemning such "classless" words? :?


This Ute fan never said Max Hall was classless, just a Douchenozzle, big difference. :^8^: :lol: :wink:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

As they were talking about this thing this morning on 1280, I realized these comments were from 2004, right before the rivalry. For some reason, I thought he had said it this week - after the game.

So looking back, I remember now why it didn't really get that much press. 

First, BYU was on their way to a 5-6 season - the third losing season in a row. Several players were in court over a gang rape and drugging of a minor, asult with a mop on University Avenue, and some criminal alcohol charges. Fans and alumni were calling for Crowton's head. BYU had some SERIOUS internal problems like they had never faced before. It was the darkest hour in BYU's football history. With so many internal issues, nobody really cared what Alex Smith, or anyone from any team had to say.

At the same time, Utah was on its highest point to date in football. They had wrapped up their second MWC title, and just steam rolling everyone. This was Urban Liar's second year. And he spewed nothing but hate and disrespect. This was the year he put BYU logos and pictures of John Beck in the urinals. He punished players if they even said "BYU" and only referred to their "Rival" or "Team down south" because has he put it, "you do not respect your rival by uttering their name." So the Utah program was completely hate driven, from the top down. So with players peeing on BYU logo and QB on a regular basis, Alex Smith saying he hated them and thought they were arrogant was pretty tame and didn't even register. 

I think things are very different this year - which is why the fire storm. BYU is much better. Some would suggest (I am among them) that BYU football is as good or better than it has ever been as far as overall program strength and stability are concerned. I would also say the same about Utah. I think Coach Whitt has that program on very solid ground from top to bottom. What that means is that the teams are very evenly matched. 4 of the last 5 years, the game has come down to a close play either at the end or in overtime. So any little thing that can take offense, cause offense, or give/take an edge - well, that means much more. In '04, Smith was just kicking a program that was already on the ground hemmoraging. That was not the case with Hall's comments.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> As they were talking about this thing this morning on 1280, I realized these comments were from 2004, right before the rivalry. For some reason, I thought he had said it this week - after the game.
> 
> So looking back, I remember now why it didn't really get that much press.
> 
> ...


Good post, but you are reaching and I believe you are wrong about the kicking while on the ground. Alex would have made those comments if BYU had zero wins or was undefeated. Don't try and use the typical Cougar response of our guys aren't as bad as your guys. They both said stupid comments, end of story, no need for the dramatic spin.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

So which is worse? I say they both are not good, but I don't remember BYU fan crying about it for days on end when Smith showed his class.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> So which is worse? I say they both are not good, but I don't remember BYU fan crying about it for days on end when Smith showed his class.


I don't remember hearing about it, but I doubt it was during a press conference after the game. Different stages will bring different amounts of attention, but I agree with you they both are not good.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Smith said it in an interview with ESPN - The Magazine the week before the game. BYU fans at the time had so much crap internally, and no one even gave BYU a chance in that game - as they had none. BYU fan didn't cry about it because we were all too busy crying about another losing season, players getting charged with rape, and the coaching situation. 

My comment about Smith kicking the cougars when they were down was not meant as a slight to him. It was just a statement of fact. He did. And the Cougars were down. And he probably would have said the same thing if they'd been up. It just didn't register because the BYU program was in such bad shape. BYU fans and alumni were too busy ripping the program themselves, to care what the ute QB was saying.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Smith said it in an interview with ESPN - The Magazine the week before the game. BYU fans at the time had so much crap internally, and no one even gave BYU a chance in that game - as they had none. BYU fan didn't cry about it because we were all too busy crying about another losing season, players getting charged with rape, and the coaching situation.
> 
> *My comment about Smith kicking the cougars when they were down was not meant as a slight to him. It was just a statement of fact. He did. And the Cougars were down. And he probably would have said the same thing if they'd been up. It just didn't register because the BYU program was in such bad shape. BYU fans and alumni were too busy ripping the program themselves, to care what the ute QB was saying.*


I misunderstood what you were saying and I apologize, I agree with your statement above.


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Enough said, this explains it all.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Well I hear David Beckam is a big fan....what you don't believe, see for yourself. :lol: :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Who the h3)) is David Beckam?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Max Hall's new mistress.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Max Hall's new mistress.


See, I thought that was the utes. Since he screwed them AGAIN this year!

26-23. Remember? The game?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

That's a cheap shot Gary! How dare you mention the final score of the game. :O//: It's all about how utefans feelers were hurt by that big bully Hall.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> That's a cheap shot Gary! How dare you mention the final score of the game. :O//: It's all about how utefans feelers were hurt by that big bully Hall.


WHAT? You have got to be ****ting me, the Cougs won....**** it I am going home, this whole time I thought the Utes had won. :mrgreen: 8)


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Its funny that you keep trying to bring things back around to the outcome of the game, Gary. This is EXACTLY what Y fans should be doing right now instead of arguing with us U fans about some moron's comments. When it comes down to it, bringing up the score pretty well puts any losing team and its fans in place. 

Again, the difference between anything any Ute has ever said about "hate" for BYU, has either been directed at the team itself, or the rivalry in general...sports stuff. The reason Max Hall is a d-bag is because he called out the ENTIRE university, and anything affiliated with it. Like David James said- this could conceivably include the Huntsman Cancer Institute. I'm okay with BYU people hating the U team, and even its fans, but to include all of the other entities, well that's just asinine. Rivals are supposed to hate each other. Its just how it goes. But to take it to the level that Hall did- that's another matter. 

(Sigh) Only 357 more days to discuss this, and its already old.


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

coyoteslayer said:


> Max Hall's new mistress.


 -_O- -_O- -_O- :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: -/O_- -/O_- -/O_- -/|\- -/|\- 
That might be even funnier if it weren't so true.


----------

